# Streamlight 3 AAAA to 2 AAAA?



## murphys_law (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone mod a streamlight 3 AAAA stylus to a 2AAAA stylus? Streamlight used to make a 2AAAA stylus, but it was discontinued in 2005. Anyone mod a 3AAAA to a 2 AAAA or recommend how I should do so?


----------



## Illum (Mar 5, 2013)

3AAAA stylus relies on one resistor to direct drive the LED, 2AAAA will require you to either 1: convert the space of 1AAAA into a DC-DC boost converter or 2: limit yourself to a red LED [or any other LED that has a forward voltage slightly less than the nominal voltage of 2AAAA in series] AND figure out the threads on the tailcap, cut down the tube, fill in a liner material in the body then tap the liner out with a tap and die set to match the tailcap threads. Honestly, its more trouble than its worth.


----------

